# Upset Stomach, Bland Diet



## hmd.rusty (Apr 24, 2012)

Ive got a 4 month old little guy( my 1st GSD) . The other day he was having explosive episodes of diarrhea and we took him to the vet. Many tests and dollars later they sent us home with antibiotics and put him on the "bland diet". His diamond puppy food had been recalled for salmonella so we thought it might be that, but he has regained all his energy and is acting like a normal puppy! 

So now i'm looking for food alternatives. He has been on the bland diet for 3 days and he is searching for more food and its causing him to not poop! The vet said that it was normal but to try some different options for food because that could be what caused his sickness. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? I am considering a raw diet or an increased chicken and rice like diet? Being new to the breed I am keeping an open mind to different alternatives! 

Thanks!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

bland diet causing him not to poop??? the Vet said try some different
options because that may have caused your pup to be sick??

there's tons of food out there (kibble and can). i've never fed
puppy food to my dogs.



hmd.rusty said:


> Ive got a 4 month old little guy( my 1st GSD) . The other day he was having explosive episodes of diarrhea and we took him to the vet. Many tests and dollars later they sent us home with antibiotics and put him on the "bland diet". His diamond puppy food had been recalled for salmonella so we thought it might be that, but he has regained all his energy and is acting like a normal puppy!
> 
> >>>> So now i'm looking for food alternatives. He has been on the bland diet for 3 days and he is searching for more food and its causing him to not poop! The vet said that it was normal but to try some different options for food because that could be what caused his sickness. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------

